# Hogancastings Milligan Small frame Slingshot



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I just received the aluminum with black polyester coated replica of the Milligan Special small frame.It has a really nice thick black coating that feels plastic like and it has the exact shape of that great vintage slingshot that I like to shoot .However the coating seemed to fill in a bit more than I liked inside the band slots and so I cant get any decent thick bands to slide in when folded. I tried the 1/16" gum rubber which this sling originally came with and even tried the .050 latex but I just couldnt get it to squeeze in.Im willing to bet if I ordered the plain all aluminum one I wouldnt have this problem. I emailed Pete at Hogancasting and mentioned the problem and am awaiting their reply .Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> Well I just received the aluminum with black polyester coated replica of the Milligan Special small frame.It has a really nice thick black coating that feels plastic like and it has the exact shape of that great vintage slingshot that I like to shoot .However the coating seemed to fill in a bit more than I liked inside the band slots and so I cant get any decent thick bands to slide in when folded. I tried the 1/16" gum rubber which this sling originally came with and even tried the .050 latex but I just couldnt get it to squeeze in.Im willing to bet if I ordered the plain all aluminum one I wouldnt have this problem. I emailed Pete at Hogancasting and mentioned the problem and am awaiting their reply .Anyone else have this problem?


This is a really easy fix cvarcher, just buy a cheap metal nail file. File the slot to increase the width so the fatter bands will fit, it will not damage the slingshot in any way what so ever. Most people want smaller slots to use Thera-Band Gold


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah, I figured I could try and file it or heat up a kinfe blade and melt it out of the slots. BUt I thought I would wait to see what Hogancastings had to say.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> Well I just received the aluminum with black polyester coated replica of the Milligan Special small frame.It has a really nice thick black coating that feels plastic like and it has the exact shape of that great vintage slingshot that I like to shoot .However the coating seemed to fill in a bit more than I liked inside the band slots and so I cant get any decent thick bands to slide in when folded. I tried the 1/16" gum rubber which this sling originally came with and even tried the .050 latex but I just couldnt get it to squeeze in.Im willing to bet if I ordered the plain all aluminum one I wouldnt have this problem. I emailed Pete at Hogancasting and mentioned the problem and am awaiting their reply .Anyone else have this problem?


Hi i got your email it was in my junk box ? if you wish i will sort it for you just send it back to me i will cover post cost and rework then send it back to you it would seem that ther is a build up of coating in the slots has louis said it not a big job to do like i said send it back and i will do it for you no problem sold about 35 off and this is the first one i have had a problem with


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I suggest a little bit of spit ... it's only rubber and I would prefer it was tight, over loose.


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Junk Mail? I used your contact form as it was the only way to email you. You may want to check that out.The web site doesnt list your address either so I will need that to send it to.Those slits need to be 1/16" wide to accomodate the 1/16" gum rubber bands that I use in it.You can make them a touch deeper to 3/4" if you can.Thanks for helping out ---Corrado


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> Junk Mail? I used your contact form as it was the only way to email you. You may want to check that out.The web site doesnt list your address either so I will need that to send it to.Those slits need to be 1/16" wide to accomodate the 1/16" gum rubber bands that I use in it.You can make them a touch deeper to 3/4" if you can.Thanks for helping out ---Corrado


Hi p m sent with details
Pete


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Junk Mail? I used your contact form as it was the only way to email you. You may want to check that out.The web site doesnt list your address either so I will need that to send it to.Those slits need to be 1/16" wide to accomodate the 1/16" gum rubber bands that I use in it.You can make them a touch deeper to 3/4" if you can.Thanks for helping out ---Corrado


Hi p m sent with details
Pete
[/quote]

Pete, Did you recieve my poly milligan ? I sent another contact post from your website but didnt hear back? Whats the status?----Corrado


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Pete, Did you recieve my poly milligan ? I sent another contact post from your website but didnt hear back? Whats the status?----Corrado


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> Pete, Did you recieve my poly milligan ? I sent another contact post from your website but didnt hear back? Whats the status?----Corrado


 Hi yes i have scraped it and made you a new one its at the paint shop now but we are having fun and games with the G B weather 2ft of snow over night so i have been of work today will send you pm thursday to let you know when it going in the post
thanks for your understanding


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW,is global warming slowing down !! OK, glad you got my message anyway.Was that "scraped" as in scraping out the coating in the slots or "scraped" as in thrown in the junk pile?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> WOW,is global warming slowing down !! OK, glad you got my message anyway.Was that "scraped" as in scraping out the coating in the slots or "scraped" as in thrown in the junk pile?


Hi SCRAPED as in put back in the melting pot after i took a close look at the band gap you could see a bild up of paint? so you paid good money and it needs to be right will post out next week weather permitting.
off work again due to heavy snow falls over night its dam could with this nort east wind


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Very good. I thought you would be answering me thru personal email via the contact form? Is it not working?


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Pete, did you mail my small Milligan ?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> Pete, did you mail my small Milligan ?


Hi Yes i said i would and i have air mail royal i made you a new one


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

OK,the little Milligan just arrived today!! Looks great and the slots width is even and wider than before. I also noticed you had the slots made to almost 7/8" width. That is great too because now I could use a wider band than the originals 5/8" limitation.Cant wait to shoot this!! Excellent job and well taken care of my needs-thankyou.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> OK,the little Milligan just arrived today!! Looks great and the slots width is even and wider than before. I also noticed you had the slots made to almost 7/8" width. That is great too because now I could use a wider band than the originals 5/8" limitation.Cant wait to shoot this!! Excellent job and well taken care of my needs-thankyou.


Hi your feed back has helped us make this repo better thank you , hope you have a good time with the slingshot 
Pete


----------

